# WHY



## horgie (Feb 11, 2015)

Nobody Talk To Me


----------



## horgie (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Sorry


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 11, 2015)

horgie said:


> Nobody Talk To Me





horgie said:


> Thanks Sorry


Oh my god, you're just so cute!! Okay, I'm gonna give you a tip: this is a forum, not a chat. So you can't expect people to reply to things immediately. It can take hours or even days before people write replies to things. In the meantime, try to avoid making a bunch of posts all over the place. Read the rules carefully and try to slow down with the posting. Have patience!


----------



## horgie (Feb 11, 2015)

OH Sorry


----------



## horgie (Feb 11, 2015)

I Won'T Bother You AGAIN


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 11, 2015)

horgie said:


> OH Sorry





horgie said:


> I Won'T Bother You AGAIN


No, wait! Come back! I didn't mean it like that, I just meant you should be a bit more patient! Be our cute team pet, please!


----------

